# Camelot By The Sea- St. Pete Beach



## Mer (May 17, 2006)

Can anyone comment on the condition of this resort? Exchange on hold with RCI for Feb. 2008. The only reviews are quite old. Thanks for the advice.

Mer


----------



## ronandjoan (May 18, 2006)

I asked this some time ago and recd no answers.  We are scheduled there Dec 06 so will have an update then.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 18, 2006)

I'll be at the "Don" next week overnight. I'll drive bye and look.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 18, 2006)

Mer,

If you haven't already seen these TripAdvisor reviewshttp://www.tripadvisor.com/Search?lc=en_US&returnTo=&SearchTeaser=%28your+destination%2C+hotel+or+attraction%29&where=body&geo=1&q=CAMELOT+BY+THE+SEA+ST+PETERSBURG+FLORIDA&rcbtimeout=15000&txid=94342&ssrc=r


Richard


----------



## Mer (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I forget to check Tripadvisor but now I see the positive reviews there. We decided to let this go since it may not be warm enough for us in February.

Mer


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 24, 2006)

Went by this morning. Looks real nice from the outside. Fresh Paint, nice landscapping. No pool and didn't see inside. Across the road from a beautiful beach in one of the nicest small beach towns in Florida. Pass-A-Grille. It's not really St Pete Beach but near and better. The traffic on the road is not bad at all. Hope this area never changes.


----------



## JimJ (May 25, 2006)

We are there this week (May 20-27).  It is a standard resort but in good shape.  No complaints from us and we will be quite willing to come back again sometime.  There is a very nice pool, but it is in the back and not visable from the street.  Just had a great hamburger, beans, chips and macaroni salad lunch for the Thursday gathering for guests for $2/per person.

We were at Marriot Ocean Point (an II 5 star) two weeks ago and Palm Beach Shores Resort last week (an RCI gold crown).  I would just as soon be here.


----------

